# Lulu's first big test



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 20, 2005)

Larry has graciously invited Gary in Va, my self and Steve Z over to his house to sample some of Lulu’s Q on November the 6th.  Larry is going to supply the meat and the three of us will be doing some sides and brining some “  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ‘. 

 If there is anyone else in the Central VA area that may be interested in joining us, let us know.  This is going to be great!  Thanks for the invite Larry!


----------



## Finney (Oct 20, 2005)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Larry has graciously invited Gary in Va, my self and Steve Z over to his house to sample some of Lulu’s Q on November the 6th.  Larry is going to supply the meat and the three of us will be doing some sides and *brining *some “
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just want to state.... I am totally against *BRINING* beer.  It is moist enough without it. 8-[


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 20, 2005)

So since he couldn't make Qfest he's gonna throw his own party, huh?       Heck, even your daughters could have their own cookoff.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao: 

And I like how Bill is inviting everyone over to LARRY'S HOUSE!  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 20, 2005)

Several things you need to know about Larry.

He's in a wheelchair.
He's ugly.
He drinks dangerous amounts of beer.
His family often acts like they don't know him.
He has a tendancy to get drunk and crash his wheelchair.

Good luck, and take your meat therms and some Pepto Bismol.


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 20, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Several things you need to know about Larry.
> 
> He's in a wheelchair.
> He's ugly.
> ...



Yea, maybe,  but a least he's got a Lulu of a pit! :grin:  :grin:   And enough Texan in him to have an open house.


----------



## Finney (Oct 20, 2005)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you've met his boy friend.


----------



## Gary in VA (Oct 20, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> And I like how Bill is inviting everyone over to LARRY'S HOUSE!  =D>  =D>  =D>




Yeah... Bill is pretty good at that... He is quite the host .... at someone elses house...hahahha  :lmao:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm pretty sure he's not allowed in the state of Texas.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm glad everyone will be able to make it!  Finally, I'll get a chance to let some "Pro's" sample my Que!  Hopefully they'll be honest and tell me if it's worth a crap!  I'm getting butterflies already!  It'll be a good time!  Beer, BBQ, friends, what else could you ask for??  Anyone else who wants to come, you're more than welcome!  Just let me know soon, so I'll know how much to cook!  

BTW guys, what do ya'll want me to cook??  I'm thinking definitely ribs, but haven't decided what else.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 20, 2005)

Just get a half dozen 6-8 bone in prime ribs. :!:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 20, 2005)

Ribs are always a good thing.  Those Rev Marv wings look great too.  I was thinking about bringing my "momma's baked beans" that the Cappy loves.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 20, 2005)

Okay, ribs and wings it'll be then!  Maybe some ABT's and chicken skewers too!


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 20, 2005)

Maybe it's not too late to get a refund on Qfest and head your way. :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 20, 2005)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> Maybe it's not too late to get a refund on Qfest and head your way. :!:



Hell yeah Mike, come on up!!


----------



## Finney (Oct 20, 2005)

Pull that Bandit up there, and I'll drive up just to look at it.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 20, 2005)

I trust everyone is going to bring their eye protection with them.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 20, 2005)

> Bruce B Posted: Thu Oct 20, 2005 1:54 pm    Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I trust everyone is going to bring their eye protection with them.


----------



## Gary in VA (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey Larry, what can I bring? besides a gas mask after Bill's beans  :ack: 

and what kind of beverages can I bring?  :bar:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 20, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I'm glad everyone will be able to make it!  Finally, I'll get a chance to let some "Pro's" sample my Que!  Hopefully they'll be honest and tell me if it's worth a crap!  I'm getting butterflies already!  It'll be a good time!  Beer, BBQ, friends, *what else could you ask for*??  Anyone else who wants to come, you're more than welcome!  Just let me know soon, so I'll know how much to cook!
> 
> BTW guys, what do ya'll want me to cook??  I'm thinking definitely ribs, but haven't decided what else.



Dancing Girls!!!!


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 20, 2005)

Maybe all your daughters could play Rockettes! =D>


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 20, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1x2sn4jq]I'm glad everyone will be able to make it!  Finally, I'll get a chance to let some "Pro's" sample my Que!  Hopefully they'll be honest and tell me if it's worth a crap!  I'm getting butterflies already!  It'll be a good time!  Beer, BBQ, friends, *what else could you ask for*??  Anyone else who wants to come, you're more than welcome!  Just let me know soon, so I'll know how much to cook!
> 
> BTW guys, what do ya'll want me to cook??  I'm thinking definitely ribs, but haven't decided what else.



Dancing Girls!!!![/quote:1x2sn4jq]

*I'm in *!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 20, 2005)

Q?  I was going for the dancin' girls!  I've seen the pictures and I can't wait to see them in person.


----------



## zilla (Oct 20, 2005)

Larry, Mo, Curly, and Shemp have a BBQ?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 20, 2005)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> Hey Larry, what can I bring? besides a gas mask after Bill's beans  :ack:
> 
> and what kind of beverages can I bring?  :bar:



Gary, just bring a side dish, that'll be great!

Steve, I sent you a couple messages and e-mail.  I'll give you a call in a bit.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 20, 2005)

Jersey BBQ said:
			
		

> Nov 6th? 4 hours isn't all that bad...  What should I bring ?



Just bring a side dish Jeff!  Glad you'll be able to make it!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

Bob T said:
			
		

> [quote="Jersey BBQ":35s855ed]Nov 6th? 4 hours isn't all that bad...  What should I bring ?



Can I get a ride with you if I meet you where 896 intersects over 95 in Newark? Looks like thats what your taking. Crap, I have to work that w/e! Oh  well,  *my Wifey makes a killer old fashion Choc. cake with Peanut butter icing*. Maybe next time.    :-([/quote:35s855ed]
LOL!  Boast about it, post (about) it!  :!:  :!:  :!:

.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 20, 2005)

You know Larry, Q-Rookie is in VA as well.  I wonder if he could make it?


----------

